# Another Vintage M16 build



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just finished a semi auto version early USAF 604 build ( MID 1960'S) . Going to try and get to the range tomorrow to try her out.
Most parts are original Colt with exception of bolt and a few lower internals to keep her legal.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

NICE! I just traded off a Colt SP1 at the last gun show.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations thats a nice looking rig.


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you don't mind my asking, what was the final cost for your buildup ? BD


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I really dont kow exactly on this one, I would have to add it up. This one was expensive becuase it has correct vintage parts that are earlier , harder to find and more expensive. I'm guessing alittle over $800.00 ?
Heres another I built that is from a later timeframe, easier to find and cheaper parts. Think I have around $600.00 in it
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=105994&highlight=retro


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's a nice one as well. One thing that I have noticed while shopping, Trying to buy one from the local sporting goods stores, they are all saying that everything is on backorder with at least a 1 year wait unless you build your own from scratch. I have been looking at the different manufacturers of the different components and it seems to me that the price would be a little more than buying one complete. This would be my first AR so you guys that have knowledge in this area, please feel free to give any tips. Also, I was told that if I go and build my own that I will have to take it to a gunsmith to get everything lined up as far as the chamber,bolt. etc... and this could run close to $200.00 to have that done. Any truth to that or is someone just trying to scare me away from building and owning my own AR ? I would like to have one in 308/7.62 but if I have to start out with a .223 that's fine also. BD


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Mine are Vintage Military M16 uppers. 
I believe you are talking about building a AR15 commercial rifle. You can do it, its simple.
What I would suggest is buying a barreled receiver, barrel and receiver is already installed. Then all you have to do is buy bolt, carrier, lower , lower parts kit, stock ,buffer, tube etc and build it. 
I would look for the absolute best deal you can find online . You can have everything delivered to your home with the exception of the lower which you will have to go through a FFL. You can pick this up at a gunshow or your local dealer.
Prices now are out of site, I have no idea of what its going to cost you.
I built a Rock River 20 inch standard barrel AR15 a few years ago and think I had $700.00 in it, shipping taxes included. I doubt you could touch one now for under $1000.00


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Ya got a winner there!

LOVE those BLACK EVIL rifles.

A super weapon, my original was as close as possible to those from years gone by. A 'COLT' 100%. I found the originals lacking & falling REAL short for the accurate rifle I wanted. Rather than improving this that I just sold it off to a friend & then it was passed on to his son. He still has it for my friend was a Viet Nam graduate. He does'nt shoot it, but rather sits in a case with other stuff & pictures of his dad's service.

Oh, the 1000's of rounds that we shot, what a part of history.


----------

